# Brinkmann Q-Beam LED Night Vision Spotlight.



## Arnulf (Jan 30, 2010)

*From the Manufacturer*

Q-Beam spotlight with 3 CREE X-Lamp XP-E LED's produce 600 lumens. 5 hour run time on high mode. 33 red 5 mm LED's and 60 lumens for night vision. Internal rechargeable alkaline battery. LED charging indicator. 12 DC volt charger and UL listed AC adaptor. Rubber grip with balanced handle. Lockout switch to prevent accidental turn on. 12 volt DC charger and UL listed AC adaptor.

This spotlight is great....it has hi-low beam and a very powerful IR Illuminator.....which works well with my Sony Handycams "Nightshot" 
The spotlight is very bright as you can imagine with 3 CREE X-Lamp XP-E LED's.....it has great flood and spot.....I really like it.....5hr run time....what more could you ask for. :twothumbs


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like a great light.I wouldn't mine seeing some beam shots.


----------



## Arnulf (Jan 30, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Looks like a great light.I wouldn't mine seeing some beam shots.



Hi Andreas 
I might give it a try sometime when its not so cold and snowy outside.....never tried it before....probably be easier to do with a video camera than a still camera.


----------



## Arnulf (Feb 2, 2010)

I can tell you one thing....The Q-Beam has a lot brighter hot spot than my Jetbeam M1X.


----------



## 276 (Feb 2, 2010)

I really like the fact that you took a pic of the emitters since were suppose to carry this at my job soon and was curious what it looked like.


----------



## Arnulf (Feb 3, 2010)

276 said:


> I really like the fact that you took a pic of the emitters since were suppose to carry this at my job soon and was curious what it looked like.



Its a nice Spotty...I think you will like it.


----------



## cccpull (Feb 7, 2010)

How are you liking this light, more than say the Stanley HID?

There's a lot to be said for a long run-time.:candle:


----------



## Arnulf (Feb 7, 2010)

cccpull said:


> How are you liking this light, more than say the Stanley HID?
> 
> There's a lot to be said for a long run-time.:candle:



Its awesome....buy one if you can find one. :twothumbs


----------

